# Aquamanta efx 600 overkill



## Crossocheilus (2 Jul 2014)

I'm thinking of upgrading to an Aquamanta EFX 600 2200lph filter for my new 90 x 45 x 45 ( 180L) This is beyond the 10x turnover limit. Would this be overkill? Or perfect? I will most likely use a DIY acrylic spray bar across the back of the tank as per Ceg's recommendations


----------



## tim (2 Jul 2014)

Ime go for the biggest turnover you can afford and it'll still probably give you doubts at times


----------



## Crossocheilus (2 Jul 2014)

Thanks, yeah with the inevitable reduction in flow I guess it should be fine. At £150 its good value, I've had the efx 1000u and that has been good just saying for anyone looking for a decent  + cheap filter.[DOUBLEPOST=1404323413][/DOUBLEPOST]Hey, has anyone got an efx 600 and wanna give me their opinion, any idea how the auto prime on it works, on my 1000u its a button that makes the impeller spin differently to expel air.


----------



## NC10 (2 Jul 2014)

Agree with tim. You can always wind it back anyway with an inline tap if it proves too powerful.

TBH though, I can't even see you getting the 1800lph 10x from it really.

There's no harm either going over the 10x, a lot is to do with the delivery. Using a spray bar, like you are, will give a more gentle turnover then say a duckbill or lily pipe for example.


----------



## Crossocheilus (2 Jul 2014)

Sorry to correct you but I think that no matter what you use (spraybar vs lilypipe) you get the same turnover just different velocities. In fact on a spraybar it depends on the size and number of holes on the spray bar. A small number of small holes gives a high velocity, but the same volume of water is pushed out. Ime a spray bar provides more velocity than a lilypipe.  Anyway having confused myself and probably you guys, I should get the efx 600
Sorry for the essay


----------



## NC10 (2 Jul 2014)

Yes, obviously you get the same turnover, just either an aggressive delivery or more gentle, depending on the outlet.

Velocity being the key word I missed out. My apologies.


----------



## Crossocheilus (2 Jul 2014)

Nah don't worry I only know that cos I've read what some of the geniuses on here say


----------



## NC10 (2 Jul 2014)

As long as you learnt from the "geniuses" that regardless of how many holes you drill they all need to add up to the same area entering, you shouldn't go far wrong DIY'ing your spraybar. Good luck with it.


----------



## Crossocheilus (2 Jul 2014)

I don't think I did learn that, so thanks for telling me  I was thinking I could just copy the holes on my current spray bar.


----------



## tim (2 Jul 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> I don't think I did learn that, so thanks for telling me  I was thinking I could just copy the holes on my current spray bar.


Every day is a ukaps school day


----------



## Crossocheilus (2 Jul 2014)

And that's why I love this site


----------



## NC10 (2 Jul 2014)

I'm having a wild guess that it's 12mm ID, if not you'll have to work it out yourself 

12mm ID works out at a total area of 113.1. This is, in a perfect world, what you want exiting the spraybar.

So 5x5mm holes works out at 98.15, 10x4mm holes works out at 125.7 etc etc that's just 2 examples but you can easily tweak things and get closer by having say 9 holes or 6 holes or whatever.

Just work out what sort of "velocity" you need/want and go from there really, trying different sizes and numbers until you're happy that you're close enough.


----------



## Communitytank (3 Jul 2014)

Just a word of advice that the size of the hose for this type of filter is 32 MM, also it is heavy to move about once filled with media and water.


----------

